# atl1c Ethernet Failing [Solved]

## seanv775

I recently setup a new personal server with this motherboard.  I was able to get the onboard ethernet working with the atl1c driver in the kernel.  It worked fine while I was getting the system setup, however, when I started doing some heavy file moving and streaming across the network, it has started failing on me within about an hour.  When it fails, the system no longer responds to pings and the system can't ping the router.  I'm currently running the hardened profile on the 2.6.35-r2 hardened sources.  Here is the output of lspci -vvv, my kernel .config and the message that shows up in dmesg when it fails.Last edited by seanv775 on Sun Oct 17, 2010 5:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

Sounds like a hardware problem.

----------

## seanv775

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Sounds like a hardware problem.

 As in a defect in the motherboard?  The thing is that it does work for a while (~1hr), but it will always fail with that same dmesg output.

----------

## chithanh

This could be an interrupt issue, but more likely the hardware is bad. Maybe see if you can reproduce this issue when booting from livecd.

----------

## seanv775

So I booted the system into a live ubuntu environment and proceeded to do the same operations, running a bunch of network traffic and it ran all day.  I tried reinstalling the gentoo install with the normal profile and gentoo sources to no avail.  If anyone has any ideas as to what would cause this other than hardware problems, I'm all ears.

----------

## Jaglover

Do you overclock. I've seen Gentoo having hardware crashes on overclocked hardware. Practically the only serious crashes I ever had since I switched to Gentoo.

----------

## seanv775

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Do you overclock.

 Nope.  It's primarily a file server.

----------

## cach0rr0

I'm finding much online that seems to point at this being a bug in recent kernels (unrelated to hardened-sources patchset)

example:

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=625776

http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2569094.html

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/631545

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/619684

All failing at that same point, same line number, same file, with numerous different network cards. 

I would suggest running an older hardened kernel (2.6.32 has been rock solid for me, personally). 

If your reason for jumping to 2.6.35 was this http://www.ksplice.com/uptrack/cve-2010-3081

...remember you are running hardened-sources. 

I tested that exploit, and also the "cheddar bay" (null pointer deref in tun.c, and others that followed) set of exploits, against both 2.6.29-hardened, and 2.6.32-hardened, and with PaX + grsec properly configured, it would not run. 

```

meat@ricker ~ $ ./diagnose 

bash: ./diagnose: Permission denied

# tail -n 1 /var/log/grsec.log 

Oct 15 00:47:26 ricker kernel: [194350.051437] grsec: From 75.148.243.90: denied untrusted exec of /home/meat/diagnose by /bin/bash[bash:23092] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1005/1005, parent /bin/bash[bash:23086] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1005/1005

meat@ricker ~ $ uname -a

Linux ricker 2.6.32-hardened-r7 #2 SMP PREEMPT Fri May 28 02:45:56 CDT 2010 x86_64 QEMU Virtual CPU version 0.12.5 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

```

meat@bauer ~ $ ./diagnose 

Diagnostic tool for public CVE-2010-3081 exploit -- Ksplice, Inc.

(see http://www.ksplice.com/uptrack/cve-2010-3081)

$$$ Kernel release: 2.6.29-hardened

!!! Could not find symbol: prepare_creds

A symbol required by the published exploit for CVE-2010-3081 is not

provided by your kernel.  The exploit would not work on your system.

```

----------

## seanv775

I started rolling the kernel back and got as far as 2.6.31 with no change in the problem.  I finally got it to work by rolling the kernel back up to the latest version and downloading the latest linux driver from the Atheros website and using that module instead of the one in the kernel.

----------

